# Stations in St. Louis and Denver enter shared agreement



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

KTVI Fox 2 (Local TV Holdings Inc, LLC), KPLR CW 11 (Tribune Company) and KDVR Fox (Local TV Holdings Inc, LLC), KWGN CW (Tribune Company) enter into a shared agreement.

Pretty interesting.

http://www.myfoxstl.com/myfox/pages...n=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=1.1.1


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

A combined operation typically means loss of jobs. Day to day operations will be run by one group. Things I have read on this lead me to think Fox will be running both stations (even though there is no official word). Expect in each market that one reporter will cover the stories for both stations. Reporters will also hold their microphone in a fashion to show both station logos.

This LMA could very well be a predecessor to Fox actually purchasing both stations if and when Tribune decides to sell them.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

More from AVS Forums :

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=14687076#post14687076


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> A combined operation typically means loss of jobs. Day to day operations will be run by one group. Things I have read on this lead me to think Fox will be running both stations (even though there is no official word). Expect in each market that one reporter will cover the stories for both stations. Reporters will also hold their microphone in a fashion to show both station logos.
> 
> This LMA could very well be a predecessor to Fox actually purchasing both stations if and when Tribune decides to sell them.


That is my take on it also. My guess it that most of the Fox people would stay. Because that is a more established/better news crew than the CW. But, you never know. We will just wait and see how they do this.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know there are stations in Southern California that share operations with ones in Arizona, so it's not unheard of.


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

There is a station in Salt Lake City that runs one station in Rhode Island and 3 in Florida.
4 different Network affiliations, 5 if you count RTN (Retro Television Network)

Not that I have any first hand knowledge of this, if any of the bosses are reading.


phox


----------

